# من علامات التوبة النـــدم والدموع



## النهيسى (3 أبريل 2011)

من علامات التوبة
النـــدم والدموع
( من كتاب حياة التوبة والنقاوة)

( لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث)




*
الندم  *


كثيرون يتصرفون تصرفات يعودون فيندمون عليها بعد فعلها، إما بسبب النتائج السيئة لهذه التصرفات وبسبب تعب ضمائرهم وثورتها عليهم، ولأنهم لا يستطيعون أن يعيدوا الأمور إلى ما كانت عليه قبل أخطائهم هذه.

ويزداد الندم كلما يشعر المخطئ ببشاعة خطيئته وبفداحة ذنبه.

مثلما فعل يهوذا، ومثلما قال قايين: 
(ذنبى أعظم من أن يحتمل) (تك 4: 13).

ويزداد الندم أيضا إن شعر الإنسان أنه لا فائدة.  مثل كلمة قالها، ولا يستطيع أن يسترجعها، وأن ينزعها من آذان السامعين ومن أذهانهم، مهما اعتذر..

التصرفات الخاطئة التي يندم عليها الإنسان، قد يكون سببها السرعة والاندفاع وعدم التروى، وقد يكون سببها عدم الاسترشاد بأحد قبل التصرف.  وقد يكون التصرف البشع الخاطئ بسبب الغضب واشتعال الثورة الداخلية، وعدم ضبط النفس، وعدم حسبان النتائج، وعدم التفكير فيها على الإطلاق.

وكما يندم الإنسان لأنه تصرف باندفاع وبسرعة وبغير مشورة، قد يندم أيضا لأنه انقاد إلى شهواته ورغباته، ولم يضع الله أمامه، ولم يضع أمامه كرامته كصورة الله.

وقد يندم الإنسان لأنه لم يحسب حساب المستقبل، حينما تصرف بلامبالاة، وبتراخ وتهاون وكسل.   

على أن الندم له فائدته إن كان يقود إلى التوبة وإلى تصحيح مسار الحياة.  وله فائدته أيضا إن وصل الإنسان إلى تصحيح مسار الحياة.  وله فائدته أيضا إن أوصل الإنسان إلى حياة الإتضاع والإنسحاق.

كما حدث مع داود النبى الذى كان في كل ليلة يبلل فراشه بدموعه  وكما حدث مع بولس الرسول الذى قال: (أنا الذى لست مستحقا أن أدعى رسولا لأنى أضطهدت كنيسة الله) (1كو 15: 9)

الندم قد ينفع هنا، ولكنه في الأبدية يتحول إلى عذاب.

حيث لا كلّ، ولا حلّ.  لا توبة، إذا قد ينتهى زمان التوبة (واغلق الباب) (مت 25: 10) كما قيل في مثل العذراى الجاهلات، اللائى سمعن من الرب عبارة: (إني لا أعرفكن)!

تحول الندم إلى (البكاء وصرير الأسنان) (مت 25: 30).

فأجتهد الآن على الأرض، قبل الوقت الذى لا ينفع فيه الندم.

فهذا نصيب الذين لا يعملون الآن، كما قال الشاعر:

إذا أنت لم تزرع وأبصرت حاصدا         ندمت على التفريط فى زمن البذر.






*دموع الندم والحزن*


بطرس الرسول ما كان يشعر بفداحة إنكاره للمسيح، بدليل أنه كرر هذا الإنكار ثلاث مرات وهو في دوامة الخوف. فلما أيقظه صياح الديك، وتنبه إلى نفسه، وشعر بعمق خطيته، يقول الإنجيل إنه 
(خرج إلى خارج، وبكى بكاءا مرا) (متى 26: 75)

هذا البكاء هو تعبير القلب عما يشعر به من مرارة وندم بسبب خطيته... وكما بكى بطرس، بكى داود...

كان داود في داومة الخطية، يتنقل فيها من مجال إلى مجال آخر، حتى نبهه ناثان وأيقظه.

وفى يقظته تحول حزن قلبه إلى دموع متصلة فقال (فى كل ليلة أعوِّم سريرى، وبدموعى أبل فراشى) (مز 6) لم يبك داود خوفا من فقد أبديته، فقد قال ناثان النبى (الرب نقل عنك خطيئتك.. لا تموت) (2 صم 12: 13) ولكنه بكى ندما وحزنا، لأنه دنس نفسه وأغضب الرب ...

إن الدموع عنصر ثابت في كل قصص التوبة....

إنها تصاحب كل يقظة روحية... يبكى بها الإنسان على أيامه لضائعة، وعلى نقاوته المفقودة، ندما وحزنا، إذ يشعر إلى أية هوة قد انحدر... يبكى بينه وبين نفسه أمام الله، ويبكى أمام المرشد الذي أيقظ نفسه، ويبكى أمام المذبح وصور القديسين، ويبكى كلما تذكر إن القلب الذي لم يختبر البكاء، هو قلب قاس...

كلما تزداد حساسية ورقة القلب، تزداد دموع التوبة والندم... ولكن قد تجف الدموع، إن نسى الإنسان خطاياه أو انشغل عنها، أو لم تعد خطيرة في تقديره.. ولهذا نسمع في بستان الرهبان نصيحة يكررها الآباء كثيرا،
 وهى (إذهب إلى قلايتك، وابك على خطاياك).

القديس يعقوب المجاهد، بكى بكاء عجيبا، لما صحا لنفسه...

قيل إنه صار يبكى، والدموع تنزل من عينيه في لون الدم، غزيرة كالمطر، حتى أن العشب نبت عند قدميه من الدموع..  . وبقى هكذا سبعة عشر عاما.. في مقبرة أغلق على نفسه فيها بدون عزاء ، حتى افتقده الرب أخيرا، وأشعره بقبول توبته، بمعجزة أجراها على يديه...

ودموع الحزن والندم تصحبها أمور أخرى تناسبها...

من أمثلة ذلك لوم النفس وتبكيتها في شدة، كما حدث للقديس موسى السائح، الذي ظل يقول:

(الويل لك يا نفسى حينما فعلت كذا وكذا.. الويل لك يا نفسى..) وقد يصحب ذلك سجود الخشوع والتوبة، أو قرع الصدر، أو صرير الأسنان.. وما أكثر ما ورد من قصص في كتاب الدرجى عن ممارسات منسحقة في (دير التوابين).




*
دموع الندم والتوبة*



من أمثلتها في الكتاب:

1-دموع المرأة الخاطئة التي بللت قدمى المسيح بدموعها (لو 7: 38)

كانت تبل قدميه بالدموع، وتمسحهما بشعر رأسها. وقال السيد المسيح عنها إنها (غسلت رجلى بالدموع) وأنها أحبت كثيراً، وغفر لها الكثير. وفضلها الرب على الفريسى الذي يشعر ببره...

لم يكن لديها كلام تقوله، أو تجرؤ أن تقوله، فتكلمت دموعها.

الإنسان الشاعر بخطاياه، النادم عليها، يخجل أن يتكلم. وتضغط مشاعر الندم والحزن في قلبه، على منابع الدمع في عينيه، فيبكى. ويكون بكاؤه أصدق تعبيراً من أى كلام.
ربما يقول إنسان كلاماً بدون مشاعر، أما البكاء فهو مشاعر بدون كلام..

وهى مشاعر صادقة معبرة.

ومن أمثلة دموع التوبة أيضاً:

2-دموع داود النبى في توبته:

وهذه ما أعمقها في قوله "تعبت في تنهدي. أعوم كل ليلة سريرى، وبدموعى أبل فراشى" (مز 6: 6) وقوله أيضاً "أبكيت بصوم نفسى جعلت لباسى مسحاً" (مز69: 10،11)

"من صوت تنهدى، لصق عظمى بلحمى.. أكلت الرماد مثل الخبز، ومزجت شرابى بالدموع" (مز 102: 5، 9).


ولعل من الأمثلة البارزة لدموع الندم والتوبة:

3- دموع بطرس الرسول بعد إنكاره:

وفى ذلك يقول عنه الكتاب أنه "خرج إلى خارج، وبكى بكاء مراً" (متى 26: 72).

وهنا نجد البكاء مصحوباً بمرارة في القلب وفى الدموع ومن أمثلة دموع التوبة أيضاً:

4- دموع الشعب كله في توبة عامة:

وعنها يقول يوئيل النبى: "ولكى الآن يقول الرب: ارجعوا إلى بكل قلوبكم، وبالصوم والبكاء والنوح. مزقوا قلوبكم لا ثيابكم، وارجعوا إلى الرب إلهكم".   "ليبك الكهنة خدام الرب بين الرواق والمذبح، ويقولوا أشفق يا رب على شعبك، ولا تسلم ميراثك للعار" (يوئيل 2: 12، 13، 18).

 وقد بكى الشعب كله بكاء عظيماً أيام عزرا الكاهن بسبب خطاياهم.

"وصلى عزرا واعترف، وهو باك وساقط أمام بيت الله" (عز 10: 1)

وبالمثل يقول القديس بولس الرسول لأهل كورنثوس موبخاً "لم تنوحوا حتى يرفع من وسطكم الذي فعل هذا الفعل" (اكو5: 2). ويقول القديس يعقوب الرسول:

"نقول أيديكم أيها الخطاة اكتئبوا، ابكوا، ونوحوا" (يع 4: 8، 9).

ويشرح ملاخى النبى هذا الأمر فيقول "مغطين مذبح الرب بالدموع والبكاء والصراخ" (ملا 2: 13).


ومن أمثلة البكاء بسبب الخطية:

*بكاء الذين طعنوا المسيح، حينما يرونه في مجيئه الثانى.

وفى ذلك يوق سفر الرؤيا: هوذا ياتى على السحاب، وستنظره كل عين، والذين طعنوه وينوح علية جميع قبائل الأرض" (رؤ 1: 7).

ولكن النوح في هذا المثال، لا نضعه تحت عنوان التوبة، وقد لا يتصف بالندم أيضا. ربما تكون دموع الحزن والألم والحسرة، بغير أمل...




*
الندم والألم والدموع*



الألم بسبب الخطية، علامة من علامات التوبة الحقيقية.

وعنه قال داود النبي في المزمور السادس: "لأن عظامي قد اضطربت، ونفسي قد إنزعجت جدا" (مز 6). حقا إن السيد المسيح قد تألم عن خطايانا، ولكن يجب أن ندخل معه في "شركة الآمه" (في 3: 10).

وألم التائب بسبب الخطية، يتوازن مع لذته السابقة بها.

هذه اللذة التي حصل عليها قبلا، يردها في التوبة أربعة أضعاف، بتحمل آلام وخز الضمير وتبكيته. بل إن عبارة "البكاء وصرير الأسنان" يقاسيها حرفيا في توبته بمقياس ما، في جحيم يجوزه هنا على الأرض، كالمحرقة التي تجتاز النار إرضاء لقلب الله (لا 1). وقد يُبَكِّتْ نفسه تبكيتا شديدا، ويؤدبها ويعاقبها بعنف. بل قد يطلب من أب الاعتراف عقوبات روحية، لعل ضميره يستريح ولو قليلا. فبالعقوبات يعلن احتجاجه على خطاياه.

الذي يتوب حاملا عاره، يقبل نوعين من العقوبة.

النوع الأول هو العقوبات التي يفرضها على نفسه، سواء بالتوبيخ المر، أو بحرمان من أشياء تحبها نفسه، لتزهد هذا العالم الذي أحبته قبلا.

والنوع الثاني هو كل عقوبات تأتيه من الخارج، سواء من الله أو من الناس. فيقبل كل تلك العقوبات برضى، وبغير تذمر ولا شكوى، وهو مقتنع بها وشاعر أنها أقل مما يستحق.

حتى العقوبات التي تصيبه ظلما، يقبلها أيضا برضى.

مثلما حدث للقديس مار افرام السرياني الذي سُجِنَ مرة ظُلما، فقَبِلَ هذا وقال إنه يستحقه عن خطية قديمة لا علاقة لها بهذا الموضوع. ومثلما قَبِلَ داود النبي تعيير وشتائم شمعي بن جيرا (2 صم 16: 5 - 10). ومثلما قَبِلَ القديس موسى الأسود طرده يوم سيامته قسا وقال لنفسه "حسنا فعلوا بك يا أسود اللون يا رمادي الجلد..".

الذين لا يحتملون الأدب ولا العقوبة، هم بعيدون عن التوبة.

لأن التائب الحقيقي يشعر بإستحقاقه لكل ما يأتي عليه. ولا يرفض مطلقا ما تجلبه الخطية من مرارة، بل يقبلها بشكر، حاملا عاره. والألم نتيجة واضحة للخطية، كما حدث لآدم وحواء (تك 3: 16، 17).  . لا يجوز الهروب منها.

وكلما استمرت العقوبة فترة أطول، يتنقى القلب بالأكثر.

مثل الغسيل الذي يستمر في الغَلْي فترة طويلة، يُصبح أكثر نظافة. ومثل الذهب الذي يبقى في النار فترة مناسبة، يتنقى من الشوائب. وعلى عكس هذا فإن الذي ينال المغفرة بسهولة، هاربا مما تجلبه الخطية من ألم.. هذا ما أسهل أن يرجع إلى الخطية مرة أخرى، إذ لا يشعر ببشاعة نتائج الخطية..!.

لا تَقُلْ: الرب حمل عني كل الآلام، وأنا أستريح!

لا تنظر إلى آلام المسيح بهذه اللامبالاة، مُفكرا في ذاتك وحدك. وتذكر أن الذين تناولوا الفصح، إنما أكلوه على أعشاب مُرّة (خر 12: 8). فما مركز الأعشاب المُرّة في حياتك؟ وما مدى دخولك في شركة آلام المسيح؟

إن رأيت المسيح يحمل الصليب فداء لخطاياك، إجر وراءه وقُل له: "أعطني أن أحمله معك كالقيرواني" (لو 23: 26). أو قُل له في ألم: " أنا يا رب صليبك، حملتني هذا الزمان الطويل كله. أنا يا رب الأشواك التي وضعوها حول رأسك. أنا المسامير التي ثقبوا بها يديك وقدميك. ليتني اُصلَب معك مثل اللص اليمين. أو ليتني أقول مع بولس الرسول "مع المسيح صُلِبت.." (غل 2: 20). ولا تدع آلام المسيح عنك تدعوك إلى الاستهتار وأنت تنظر إلى خطاياك بغير ألم.

وإن كان يجب علينا أن نخرج مع الرب خارج المحلة حاملين عاره (عب 13: 13)، فعلى الأقل: لنحمل عار أنفسنا، في مذلة وفي دموع.





*الدموع
*


الدموع أنواع كثيرة. ولكننا هنا نتكلم عن نوع واحد منها، وهى دموع التوبة، التي يبكي بها الإنسان على خطاياه.

لا تظنوا أن البكاء على الخطايا، هى درجة للمبتدئين. فكثير من القديسين الكبار كانوا يبكون على خطاياهم. بل كان هذا هو منهج روحي معروف لآباء البرية..

ولعل أبرز الأمثلة للبكاء على الخطية، داود النبي.

هذا الذي قال "في كل ليلة أعوم سريري، وبدموعي أبِّل فراشي" (مز 6: 6). كم كانت كمية بكاء هذا النبي التائب، الذي كان يعوم سريره بدموعه؟ فهل كان يبكي على خطاياه، حينما يعود إلى بيته فقط في نهاية كل يوم عند المساء؟ كلا، فهو يقول "صارت دموعي لي خبزا نهارا وليلا" (مز 42: 3). حتى أثناء أكله وشربه، يقول "أكلت الرماد مثل الخبز، ومزجت شرابي بالدموع" (مز 102: 9). أى أنه فيما هو يشرب، تتساقط دموعه في كوب شرابه، فيَمْزِج شرابه بالدموع.

وكانت دموعه غزيرة، على الرغم من العظمة المحيطة به.

إذ كان مَلِكَا، وقائدا للجيش، وقاضيا للشعب، ورب أسرة كبيرة. ومع ذلك، فهو لا يهتم بكل هذه العظمة وهذا الترف حتى يقول للرب "انصت إلى دموعي" (مز 39: 12). ويقول له "اجعل دموعي في زق عندك" (مز 56: 8).


ولعل إنسان يسأل: لماذا أبكي وخطيتي قد غفرت؟

فنقول له: إن داود بكى على خطيته بعد أن غُفرت، وليس قبل ذلك. فقبل المغفرة ما كان يحس بخطورة سقطته وبشاعتها، إلى أن نبهه ناثان النبي إلى ذلك، فإعترف بخطيته، وغفر له الله على لسان ناثان النبي الذي قال له "الرب قد نقل عنك خطيئتك. لا تموت" (2 صم 12: 13). وبعد ذلك بكى داود كل ذلك البكاء.. فلماذا بكى؟ هل كان ذلك خوفا من عقوبة أو طلبا لمغفرة؟ كلا.

إن العبد يبكي خوفا من العقوبة.

أما الابن فيبكي من حساسية قلبه تجاه أبيه.

فمن مِنّا بكى مثل بكاء داود؟ من مِنّا عَوّم سريره بدموعه ليلة واحدة، وليس في كل ليلة مثله؟ لقد ظل داود يبكي على خطيته طول حياته. ولم يسترح من بكائه إلا عند موته. فحينما اقترب من الموت قال: "ارجعي يا نفسي إلى موضع راحتك فإن الرب قد أحسن الىّ. وأنقذ نفسي من الموت، وعينىّ من الدموع" (مز 114). أنقذه من الموت الأبدي بقبول توبته.  . وأنقذ عينيه من الدموع، لأنه نقله إلى "الموضع الذي هرب منه الحزن والكآبة والتنهد". وأنقذه الرب من الدموع هناك، لأنه بكى ههنا بما يكفي.

يذكرنا هذا بقصة القديس أرسانيوس الذي بكى كثيرا.

بكى وهو في حالة القداسة، وهو عمود في البرية. بكى حتى تساقطت رموش عينيه من كثرة البكاء. وكان في الصيف يبلل خوصه بالدموع. وكان يضع منشفة على حِجْرَهُ وهو جالس يستقبل فيها الدموع.. وساعة موته بكي كثيرا. فقال له تلاميذه "حتى انت يا أبانا تخاف من هذه الساعة"؟! فقال لهم: "إن خوف هذه الساعة ملازم لي منذ دخلت إلى الرهبنة"..

فإن كان هذا القديس يبكي، على الرغم من فضائله الكثيرة، وعلى الرغم من تواضعه ومن حكمته وصمته، وسهره طول الليل في الصلاة، وعلى الرغم من أن البابا كان يطلب زيارته ملتمسا منه كلمة منفعة.. فماذا نقول نحن عن أنفسنا؟! لذلك حينما سمع القديس الأنبا بيمن عن نياحة القديس أرسانيوس قال: " طوباك يا أبانا أرسانيوس لأنك بكيت على نفسك في هذا العالم". وتابع عبارته قائلا: " لأن الذي لا يبكي على نفسه في هذا العالم، لابد سيبكي إلى الأبد في العالم الآخر. أما بُكاؤه ههنا فبإختياره. ولكن هناك بسبب العذابات التي سينالها. ومن المستحيل على إنسان أن يفلت من البكاء هنا وهناك..

وكان هذا البكاء هو نصيحة القديس مكاريوس قبل وفاته.

قال القديس بِلاديوس: سمعت أن الشيوخ الذين في نتريا، أرسلوا إلى أبا مقاريوس الكبير الذي كان يسكن في الإسقيط، وتوسلوا إليه قائلين: "نرجوك يا أبانا أن تأتي إلينا حتى نراك قبل أن ترحل إلى الرب، لكيما لا ينتقل كل الناس إليك". ولما ذهب اليهم تجمعوا كلهم معا اليه. وطلب إليه الشيوخ متوسلين أن يقول للأخوة كلمة منفعة. فبكى الرجل القديس وقال لهم: "فلنَبْكِ يا اخوتي، ولتَفِضْ عيوننا بالدموع، قبل أن نذهب إلى المكان الذي تَحْرِقْ فيه دموعنا أجسادنا". فبكوا كلهم، وسقطوا على وجوههم قائلين: "صَلِّ عنا أيها الأب".

ماذا فعل القديسون من خطايا، حتى بكوا هكذا؟!.. وحتى كانت النصيحة المألوفة التي يقولها كل شيخ لمن يأتي طالبا إرشاده: "اجلس في قلايتك، وإبكِ على خطاياك".. إن كان هذا هو منهج القديسين، فكم بالأولى نفعل نحن، ولنا خطايا لا تحصى..

انظروا أيضا إلى بكاء رجل شيخ مثل بطرس الرسول، هذا الذي لما أحس بنكرانه للرب: "خرج وبكى بكاء مُرْاً" (متى 26: 75). إن بكاء الشيوخ أكثر تأثيرا في النفس من بكاء الصغار والأحداث.

ومن الذين اشتهروا بالبكاء أيضا، القديس ايسيذوروس.

إنه قس القلالي العظيم، الذي كان تحت إرشاده الروحي حوالي ثلاثة آلاف راهبا. وكان هو أب اعتراف القديس موسى الأسود. وكان رجل رؤى وعجائب، وكان الشياطين يخافونه ويهابونه جدا ويهربون منه.. ومع ذلك كان هذا القديس يبكي بدموع غزيرة، ويَجْهَشْ بالبكاء بصوت عالٍ. لدرجة أن تلميذه الذي يسكن إلى جواره سمعه مَرَة يبكي، فدخل إليه وسأله: "لماذا تبكي يا أبي؟" فأجابه: "أنا يا ابني أبكي على خطاياى". فقال التلميذ: "حتى انت يا أبانا، لك خطايا تبكي عليها؟!" فأجابه القديس: "صدقني يا إبني، لو أن الله كشف لي كل خطاياى، ما كان يكفي ثلاثة أو أربعة يبكون معي عليها..!".

إنها حساسية في القلب المرهف، والضمير الدقيق.

يبكي لأنه أغضب الله المُحِب، ولأنه نزل عن المستوى الروحي اللائق به كصورة الله، ولأنه سقط وما كان ينبغي أن يسقط. ويبكي خجلا من حاله. ومهما غُفِرَت الخطية، هذا لا يمنع أنها حدثت..

لقد غفر الله نكران بطرس، ولكن التاريخ لا يزال يتحدث عن ذلك النكران. وغفر الله لراحاب، ومع ذلك فالكتاب المقدس يتحدث عنها بلقب "راحاب الزانية" (عب 11: 31).



​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2011)

الإنسان الشاعر بخطاياه، النادم عليها، يخجل أن يتكلم. وتضغط مشاعر الندم  والحزن في قلبه، على منابع الدمع في عينيه، فيبكى. ويكون بكاؤه أصدق  تعبيراً من أى كلام.
ربما يقول إنسان كلاماً بدون مشاعر، أما البكاء فهو مشاعر بدون كلام..

الرب يعطينا نعمة التوبة

التوبة الكاملة الصادقة القلبية

شكرا عزيزي النهيسى

الرب يباركك


----------

